# Clearwater, FL Monthly Herf



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

We, the Lazy Smokin' Bastards, meet the 3rd Wednesday of EVERY month at a restaurant in the Clearwater, Countryside, Oldsmar area. This month will be our 85th Monthly Meeting, so PM me if you want more info?!


----------

